# Native Michigan Fish



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone on here keeping native Michigan fish?


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 17, 2007)

wow its been a month and no one is keeping natives.... that is disapointing


----------



## vivia (Sep 12, 2008)

A change has been going on in Lake Michigan. Non-native fish, plants and insects have invaded the lake and are threatening the existing fish and plant life. Tammie Souza has the latest installment in our special reports about Lake Michigan. She takes a wild trip on the Illinois River to see the battle taking place beneath the surface.
---------------
Vivia

Inspire Internet Marketing


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I've seen a few people keep blue gills, pumpkin seed etc.. but that's about it.. Anything too large are too aggressive.

I don't know if rainbow darters are native to michigan but those guys are very pretty.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

joshua_pope2001 said:


> Anyone on here keeping native Michigan fish?


I live in Minnesota, but do you keep any? If so, tell us about them.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 17, 2007)

yes I do keep native fish.... here is a link to that post....

http://http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/large-aquariums-ponds/54472-125-gallon-bluegill-tank.html

I currently have a blue gill and a green sunfish... I am planning on adding perch, grass pickerel, pumpkin seed, and maybe a rock bass. I have heard of a smaller catfish that is in MI just have not had the time to research it. I am planning on moving up to a 220 gallon tank in a couple of years.

I do not collect my fish from the wild due the the virus that is sweeping thru the state.... I have recieved my fish from people who no longer want them..... This makes getting a hold of fish more difficult for me. I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ah, very cool! I love that driftwood too. 

I guess we have all of those fish around here too, but I don't have an extra tank to play with.

Are you able to keep the tanks cool enough for them, or don't they mind it at room temp or higher?
Since most of the water is cold in the lakes around here I always assumed you'd need a chiller, but maybe not....


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 17, 2007)

JanS said:


> Ah, very cool! I love that driftwood too.
> 
> I guess we have all of those fish around here too, but I don't have an extra tank to play with.
> 
> ...


I keep them at room temp. I keep the house cool in the winter.... and in the summer I use fans to keep the watter cool.... along with air conditioning..... It is much more cost effective than running a chiller.... I think this summer the tank crept up to 80 degrees one day..... but the fish seem to handle that well enough.....


----------

